# Monte Carlo vs dwarf hairgrass



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

DHG is a better choice here, but 22" is pretty deep. If light is too low, it's not going to survive. From what I understand, MC requires CO2 to really do well and higher light to stay low and spread. Another option to consider is Marsilea minuta which is able to grow by almost ambient light...

Also, if you do decide to go with DHG, feel free to shoot me a PM


----------



## freshwater.rain (Oct 15, 2018)

natemcnutty said:


> DHG is a better choice here, but 22" is pretty deep. If light is too low, it's not going to survive. From what I understand, MC requires CO2 to really do well and higher light to stay low and spread. Another option to consider is Marsilea minuta which is able to grow by almost ambient light...
> 
> Also, if you do decide to go with DHG, feel free to shoot me a PM <a href="http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/images/smilie/icon_wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" ></a>


I really like the look of the marsilea. I might go with that. Do you know how common it is?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I disagree. I have grown both with and without Co2. Monte Carlo did better for me in low/medium light without co2.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

I haven't seen it at places like Petco, but my LFS here in Portland usually has it. Sadly I just sent out about half of what I had, but it grows back into a carpet pretty quickly (see bottom far left on attached picture).

And if you like MC better, I'd listen to @Couesfanatic there. I've never done MC, so I based it on what I've read and heard about it.


----------



## freshwater.rain (Oct 15, 2018)

natemcnutty said:


> DHG is a better choice here, but 22" is pretty deep. If light is too low, it's not going to survive. From what I understand, MC requires CO2 to really do well and higher light to stay low and spread. Another option to consider is Marsilea minuta which is able to grow by almost ambient light...
> 
> Also, if you do decide to go with DHG, feel free to shoot me a PM


I decided to go with the marsilea. I got it from my favorite fish store and we are friends with the owner. He isnt sure which of the 3 small varieties it is but he is going to look it up for me


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

I think you'll love the Marsilea. You'll have to post any variant they have. I believe minuta or crenata are the most common, but hirsuta is common in the Tropical 1-2-Grow cups.


----------



## freshwater.rain (Oct 15, 2018)

natemcnutty said:


> I think you'll love the Marsilea. You'll have to post any variant they have. I believe minuta or crenata are the most common, but hirsuta is common in the Tropical 1-2-Grow cups.


It was planted in the substrate in their plant tank so it wasnt really potted or tissue culture. They only had the one type. I'll have to wait a little longer to try to identify it


----------

